# Delete emails on roadrunner server



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello,
For the past 2 years I have been using my school email for everything. Because of this, I neglected my roadrunner email, and it is almost full (81%). My question is, Is there an easy way to delete all the messages in my inbox all at once?

On the rr.com webmail it only displays 25 messages per page.. and deleting per page takes FOREVER.

I then installed Thunderbird.. It downloaded all 2700+ emails. I deleted them from there, But in the webmail account, it still shows all the messages, and the inbox full 81%.

If I go back to thunderbird and check for emails, it says "no new messages found" So that means the emails have been deleted from the server?? Thats all and good.. but I really want to use thunderbird for my email client.. but if the webmail gets up to 100%.. Will I stop getting emails??


Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

In Thunderbird you can configure the settings so that when you delete emails it's deleted off the server as well. It's under Account Settings > Server Settings.

As far as using the webmail, I'm surprised there's no setting to display more than 25 emails at a time. I've never used RR but every other service I've used allows more than 100 or 200 to be displayed. It's typically a setting somewhere.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are check boxes next to each Email. check this box to select the email and choose delete. If you want to delete all of them there is a check box at the top of the check boxes that selects all of the emails How to Delete RoadRunner Webmail | eHow.com


----------

